# What do i do with baby after??



## stacey03

So im wondering what happens after the birth with baby if dh isnt with me

If i want a shower or something, do i take baby with me?? leave her next to my bed??

Is it safe to leave baby while i have a shower??

What did everyone else do??

x


----------



## robinator

If she's asleep, why not take her in the bathroom with you? You can put her in a bouncer or whatever you have. My baby stayed in her pack n' play bassinet, asleep, while I showered.


----------



## baby_mama87

I put baby in his cot in the room next to me but if you have a big bathroom then you could take baby in in a bouncer/swing :flower:

Xx


----------



## pink_rulez

I'm guessing you mean in hospital? 
I thought the same n wasn't realy sure what to do with sophie. but in my hospital all the babies were in these little cot things on wheels, everyone just rolled them around in these to the bathroom down to breckfast ect so I copied, this time round I could think of anything worse than leaving baby next to my bed so will be taking her with me again but I will probably not take the cot and just carry her (unless showering/ going to the toilet ect), I think in some hospitals the nurses will take baby to the nurses station if you want a shower and not take them with you but I'm presuming it depends on how busy they are ect, I personaly just waited for hubby to come in to have a shower, I literally ran past him on the first day lol x


----------



## lozzy21

I waited for OH to come, you had to take baby everywhere with you and the shower rooms were tiny.


----------



## robinator

^^ Are OH's not allowed to stay with you 24/7 in the UK hospitals?


----------



## kristel_

robinator said:


> ^^ Are OH's not allowed to stay with you 24/7 in the UK hospitals?

Nope, thi is why i'm opting for a homebirth this time, i think it's quite unfair.

We left our LO in her cot in the delivery room whilst i took a shower in the ensuite. The midwives were still in there to watch her while they were cleaning up the mess lol.


----------



## Housewife83

I managed to get a shower while we were still in the delivery room so my OH was still there looking after my LO.


----------



## lozzy21

No, we dont have our owe rooms, were on small wards with 4/5 other women.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm just going to bring her into washroom. I brought a nice material baby carrier so I can walk around easier if I need my hands. :)


----------



## AlmostMoon

I was very lucky...My LO always slept heavily, and slept for long periods of time. I always used to wait until he was asleep in his bouncer, and then take it into the bathroom with me :) xx


----------



## Hunbun

I was the only one in the maternity ward at the time so the midwifes watched him.


----------



## robinator

lozzy21 said:


> No, we dont have our owe rooms, were on small wards with 4/5 other women.

Oh, man! :nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

With my first I had the same situation as Lozzy21 where i was in a ward with 4 other women.. with just 1 shower/toilet to share between us. I had only 1 shower the whole time i stayed in hospital (from the thursday night through till the sunday evening)and that was the morning after giving birth while the midwife still had my baby (they took him away without my permission at night time.. long story but lots were done that shouldnt have regarding my birth and afterwards). After that I never had another until I was at home and little one came into the bathroom with me in his bouncy chair.

This time round I am in Scotland.... and luckily at our hospital in Dumfries... you get your own room with an en-suite bathroom in it! So I will be able to bath/shower whenever I want to and feel safe without having to take little one into the bathroom with me. It will be soooo good to have my own toilet during labour too... with my first I had to walk down a corridoor to a shared toilet!


----------



## lhancock90

If you mean in hospital. Everytime i went to the loo i informed the midwife and they watched out. Showered when OH was there, but they had security tags on so nbody could run off!
At home, i wait till shes asleep in her crib, in the room next door :) if i wee, i pop her in there on my way!


----------



## ladylou86

I asked the midwife to watch the baby both times while hubby helped me bath and I plan to do the same this time then when I'm at home I will just wait till she sleeps after her feed :)


----------



## devon_91x

I waited until visiting times to have a shower so I knew my OH was with her, but only because I'm really paranoid! I noticed that some of the other women in my ward just let the midwives know they was going for a quick shower, and the midwives kept an eye on baby and comforted them when they started to cry. Obviously if I needed the toilet when I was on my own I just left her next to my bed and she was fine x


----------



## minties

I had my own room with ensuite, so I would pop my head out the door and let the midwife on duty know I was locking my door and having a shower.


----------



## Stelly

lozzy21 said:


> No, we dont have our owe rooms, were on small wards with 4/5 other women.

Oh really? I didnt know that! Interesting.. So does that mean you give birth with 4/5 other laboring women in the room?

I'm really curious now- if they don't let OH stay 24/7 do they make them leave at night? What if you have your baby at 2 am? If you have a c-section do they let the dad's go into the OR with you like in the US?

Sorry for the million questions... just very curious now! :flower:


----------



## Taylorr

In the uk we have a labour ward were OH can stay with you all the time and you are on a ward until you are in established labour then you get moved to a private room. Once you have had baby you get moved to the maternity ward that is where there are set visiting times only.

Well at least thats what happened where I had my baby xx


----------



## Stelly

Taylorr said:


> In the uk we have a labour ward were OH can stay with you all the time and you are on a ward until you are in established labour then you get moved to a private room. Once you have had baby you get moved to the maternity ward that is where there are set visiting times only.
> 
> Well at least thats what happened where I had my baby xx

OHH ok! Thanks for answering! I was thinking "aww the dad may miss the birth!!" :dohh:


----------



## MegnJoe

stacey03 said:


> So im wondering what happens after the birth with baby if dh isnt with me
> 
> If i want a shower or something, do i take baby with me?? leave her next to my bed??
> 
> Is it safe to leave baby while i have a shower??
> 
> What did everyone else do??
> 
> x

In the hospital if u need to shower you can ask the nurse to take LO to the nursery, i had to do that because dh had school the next day after LO was born. 

At home, I would put her in her little chair/bouncer outside the shower door while she slept. 

Also, if you take baths, where you are sitting down, you can hold your lo while you do that, its great bonding expirence! 

I also had a small shower chair that reclined and didnt take a bunch of room in the shower, and would do that when I was in a hurry and had to get somewhere and both of us showered and out the door. 

You can leave baby asleep in her cot if she is sleeping! I actually posted on FB the other day about how when you are a mom, you get so SO good at the 3 minute shower, 10 when LO is asleep and you have to shave ur legs :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Stelly said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> No, we dont have our owe rooms, were on small wards with 4/5 other women.
> 
> Oh really? I didnt know that! Interesting.. So does that mean you give birth with 4/5 other laboring women in the room?
> 
> I'm really curious now- if they don't let OH stay 24/7 do they make them leave at night? What if you have your baby at 2 am? If you have a c-section do they let the dad's go into the OR with you like in the US?
> 
> Sorry for the million questions... just very curious now! :flower:Click to expand...

In the hospital where I had my little one (Barrow-In-Furness in Cumbria) you start off in a ward with 5 other women, I was given a pessary (the gel tablet thing in your bits) and left on that ward until 9:00 am while having small contractions and until i hit 2 and a half cm. My partner was not allowed to stay with me, he was only allowed in for visiting hours, which was 2 hours in the afternoon and 2 hours at night. 
Once I was taken to the labour ward I had my own room and the hospital called my parnter to come in at 9:30 when they were breaking my waters. In that hospital there is no toilet in your room you have to use the one down the corridor which is shared with everyone else in labour. He stayed with me all day as my labour came on quite fast, little one was born in theatre at 8:52pm and was taken to the special care unit, my parnter stayed with him there for an hour and then came to see me.
I was back in another ward with another 5 ladies, he was allowed to stay with me for 30 mins then made to go home. Then again he was back to just being allowed in at visiting times.

This time round I have my own room and partners and children are allowed in whenever they want! I so can't wait.


----------



## dizz

Looking at your location - I can tell you about QMC in Notts at least. They just used to tell us to leave the baby in the cot beside your bed... to be honest I used to wait till hubby was around to go have a shower, or just mention I was popping in there to the staff on the desk (I was in the bay next door to the nurses' station though) could they keep an ear out for her if she woke. 99.9% of the time though I waited till hubby visited - but I was in there a long time so couldn't dodge the hospital shower thing - I probably would have as much as possible if I'd have had a straightforward set of circumstances.

Although the babies were security tagged (god that makes them sound like frozen chickens or something) I was never 100% comfortable with leaving her for more than a quick widdle.


----------



## josephine3

Stelly said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> No, we dont have our owe rooms, were on small wards with 4/5 other women.
> 
> Oh really? I didnt know that! Interesting.. So does that mean you give birth with 4/5 other laboring women in the room?
> 
> I'm really curious now- if they don't let OH stay 24/7 do they make them leave at night? What if you have your baby at 2 am? If you have a c-section do they let the dad's go into the OR with you like in the US?
> 
> Sorry for the million questions... just very curious now! :flower:Click to expand...

Where I had my baby you got your own room with toilet to labour in, then after I got moved to the maternity ward as needed a few days recovery, if you dont need to stay in I think oh's can stay in the delivery/recovery room... they are allowed to stay whatever time the birth tho lol... and he stayed all day while I was really poorly then when I got moved to the ward he had to leave at 9pm. When you wanted toilet/shower you just left lo in the cot next to your bed, i never saw anyone take baby with them into there.. i was worried about it at first but after the first few times i realised she wasnt going anywhere!! Also they have a security alarm tag on them too! I did tell mw's if i was showering but generally waited till she was asleep to go.


----------



## clarsair

Our hospital don't want you moving the babies around - they're very security conscious and all the babies have electronic tag bracelets and pressure-sensor mattresses with alarms in the cots. We weren't allowed to take the babies out of the room, not even to go to the loo or for meals.


----------



## dizz

clarsair said:


> Our hospital don't want you moving the babies around - they're very security conscious and all the babies have electronic tag bracelets and pressure-sensor mattresses with alarms in the cots. We weren't allowed to take the babies out of the room, not even to go to the loo or for meals.

State of the loos on the ward I was on you wouldn't want to take the baby in there... I was usually with my hands full carting my beloved roll of soft loo roll (there's a special circle of hell reserved for the clown who put scratchy loo roll on a ward where women had stitches in their undercarriage) up to the loo for a wee.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I just got back from hospital, nurses were pushy with formula so I didn't trust them with her at all. I took her into washroom with me unless my mom was there.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

The midwives allowed my 1st baby to come in the bathroom with me, but I also had OH there, my second we left in the room directly opposite the bathroom (where i delivered) sleeping in the cot and OH and midwives kept checking him. I expect you can ask and I velieve normal practice is for one or more midwives to watch them, depending on how rushed they are and if baby is awake or asleep :) They should be helpful and offer to watch baby while you get freshened up.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I was told to take LO into the bathroom with me, the little cot they're in has wheels so it was easy.


----------



## RKW

Where I live in the uk, (Oxford) if you birth in the midwife unit your partner can stay with you the whole time and stay the night. If you chose the consultant unit then after birth in a private room you move to a shared ward where partners are allowed between 9am and 9pm.
It's interesting how all countries are different. I've lived all over the world but am so grateful to be having my baby in the uk, where all our healthcare is free regardless of wealth. And if sharing a room for the night is the 'price' i have to pay for that then that's ok with me.


----------

